# CDXL Reissue, Extremely Quiet



## BipolarBear (Jan 2, 2021)

Whats up all,

Just built the CDXL Reissue envelope filter, but when it's all together I'm getting almost no signal at all (without any effects either.) LED and true bypass are working as intended. Could this potentially be an issue with the LM358? I messed up the tayda order and got the SO-8 package, so I had to use the DIP8 adapter PCB which I wasn't sure of the orientation for. If the LM358 was put in backwards, would the signal be present but massively attenuated like I'm seeing? Or could there be some other issue with my circuit?


----------



## music6000 (Jan 2, 2021)

BipolarBear said:


> Whats up all,
> 
> Just built the CDXL Reissue envelope filter, but when it's all together I'm getting almost no signal at all (without any effects either.) LED and true bypass are working as intended. Could this potentially be an issue with the LM358? I messed up the tayda order and got the SO-8 package, so I had to use the DIP8 adapter PCB which I wasn't sure of the orientation for. If the LM358 was put in backwards, would the signal be present but massively attenuated like I'm seeing? Or could there be some other issue with my circuit?
> 
> View attachment 8875


Is the black Dot on the LM358 Op Amp going to Pin 1 on the PedalPCB board?


----------



## BipolarBear (Jan 2, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Is the black Dot on the LM358 Op Amp going to Pin 1 on the PedalPCB board?


It wasn't clear on the packaging and I couldn't find anything on the datasheet, so I made a (completely arbitrary) judgement call and put it in so that the label faced the same direction as everything else. My impatient self decided that a 50/50 shot was better than waiting another 2 weeks to reorder the correct one hahahaha


----------



## music6000 (Jan 3, 2021)

Black Dot = Number 1 Pin, If you dont have Continuity with this LM358 pin 1 & PIn 1 on PedalPCB Board, You got it wrong!


----------



## Mcknib (Jan 3, 2021)

Post a clear photo of the LM358 it's difficult to see it clearly, there's usually (but not always) some indication of where pin 1 is - a bevelled edge or corner etc in the absence of a dot or notch






						Basics: Finding pin 1 | Evil Mad Scientist Laboratories
					






					www.evilmadscientist.com
				




You could also check voltages on what you think is pin 4 ground and pin 8 power


----------



## BipolarBear (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks for the tips all, it seems as though I've got the right orientation, so I'll have to keep troubleshooting. Gonna order a new LM358 just in case I messed up the surface mount soldering, and at some point get around to poking at it with an audio probe.


----------



## apc42069 (May 5, 2022)

shit man I have the same exact issue. 

and to further complicate matters...when I first tested the circuit, it worked beautifully with the toggle up - but was completely dead with the toggle down.  Figured I must have overflowed solder and grounded it out.  I replaced the toggle & now find myself in the same boat as OP:

_Massively _attenuated output (as in, won't wake the baby with amp on 10) with no effect present.  LED is on, and bypass is normal. 

Any ideas? 

thx-


----------

